# Belly for beginners



## MichaelB (17. Januar 2003)

Moin,

jetzt mal bitte ganz unverbindlich für Neugierige (und vielleicht zukünftige Anfänger):

Was kommt an Ausrüstung und damit verbunden Kosten auf einen zu? 
Was zieht das für Kosten nach sich (wasserdichte Kleidung, Schwimmweste, evl Transportgerät...)?
Worauf muß man besonders achten?
Sind U-Boote oder V-Boote besser geeignet bzw. welche Form für welchen Zweck?
Rute / Rolle / Köder?
Was wiegt so´n Teil und wie transportiere ich so einen Schwimmring zum Wasser?

Wenn mir mehr Fragen einfallen werde ich sie stellen  #h 

Neugierigen Gruß
Michael


----------



## Udo Mundt (17. Januar 2003)

Hallo Michael!
Schau mal auf die HP von Mikefish. Bekommste schon mal ne Menge Info.
BB`s bekommt man ab 100€. Unerläßliches Zubehör sind eine Neoprenwatthose ( auch im Sommer ),Schwimmflossen und eine Schwimmweste.
Der Trent geht immer mehr zu den V-förmigen und zu den Phonton-Booten. Ich habe ein U-förmiges, was für die paarmal im Jahr für mich ausreicht.
Kurze Rute mit kurzem Griffteil und mittlere Stationärrolle oder kleine Multi.
Als Köder kommen kleine Pilker, Blinker, Wobbler und Twister zum Einsatz. Eben alles was Dorsch und Mefo zum Biß überzeugt.
So ein BB wiegt mit Zubehör ca. 5 bis 6 kg und wird mittel Transportgurte auf dem Rücken getragen.
So sind auch längere Fußmärsche ohne Probleme möglich.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir für den Anfang ein wenig helfen.
Sonst kann ich Dir nur den 1.2. für eine Liveanschauung wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Januar 2003)

@ Michael

Ich kann mich da Udo nur anschliessen....schau es Dir doch einfach mal vorher an :g

....Und.....Du hast bei Ace doch ein ausprobieren gut  :q  :q 

Vielleicht ja schon am 1. Februar....

So ein Angebot würde ich nutzen  #h


----------



## Salmonelle (19. Januar 2003)

Vergiß die &quot;Nebenkosten&quot; nich, 
einmal infiziert fährste öfter als manch anderem/r lieb ist. Und dann fressen MICH auf jeden fall die Spritkosten auf, ich weiß ja nich nicht wo DEIN &quot;von zu hause&quot; ist.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## MichaelB (19. Januar 2003)

Moin,

ehe ich jetzt einen Schnellschuss lande werde ich mir das natürlich ausgiebig anschaun und mal ausprobieren, Ace sei dank!  :m  Ob das am 1.2. klappen könnte weiß ich noch nicht, ich werde evl ganz spontan dort auftauchen denn z.Zt irre viel Arbeit in der Firma... ganz sicher aber zu Pfingsten in Meschendorf!
Spritkosten würden sich in Grenzen halten, &quot;von zu Hause&quot; liegt zwischen Hamburch und Lübeck, sportlich gefahren eine knappe Stunde bis Fehmarn   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Januar 2003)

hey Michael....
Denn melde Dich doch mal...
Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen......

Reinfeld liegt ja auch dazwischen  :g 

.... und bevor hier wieder irgendeiner auf drollige Gedanken kommt :

Man kann ja vielleicht mal zusammen... FISCHEN !!!!!
 #a


----------



## MichaelB (20. Januar 2003)

Moin,

@Dorschdiggler: die gleiche Idee hatte ich auch schon als ich &quot;Reinfeld&quot; sah  :m  ich komme aus Rümpel.
Allerdings bin ich bislang mehr in der Brandung zu finden (wie klingt DAS denn... #d  :q ) also gehe eben gern zum Brandungsangeln. Ich will sehn, daß ich es irgendwie nächsten Monat mal eingerichtet bekomme, hätt´ste dazu auch Lust?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Januar 2003)

Habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht, aber wenn es die Zeit zulässt, warum nicht ??
Wenn es soweit ist, dann mail mir einfach.....

Vielleicht klappt es denn ja....
Gruss

Vossi


----------



## Garfield0815 (18. Februar 2003)

*Hilfe, welche Rute??*



> Kurze Rute mit kurzem Griffteil


Hallo Udo, 
könntest du evtl. mal 1 oder 2 Ruten empfehlen??
Vieleicht aus dem neuen Gerlinger Katalog??
Mit welchen Ruten angelt ihr anderen BB-Fahrer?
Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.
Schon mal Danke im vorraus
Gruß Garfield #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Februar 2003)

Moin!
Also ich habe keine spezielle Rute für das BB. Ich fische dort mit meiner normalen MeFo Rute. Die hat aber auch keinen besonders langen Griff so das ich gut damit umgehen kann auf dem BB.


----------



## Garfield0815 (18. Februar 2003)

@Meeresangler schwerin
Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
aber da fällt mir noch was ein:
Rutenhalter fürs BB.
Kaufen,wenn ja wo?
oder selberbauen ,wenn ja wie?
Sorry, aber das wird dieses Jahr meinen erste richtige Belly-Saison.
Bin noch das totale Belly-Greenhorn


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Februar 2003)

Für Rutenhalter gibs viele verschiedene Varianten. Ich habe eine Rohrhülse (40iger Abflußrohr) an einem Spanngurt befestigt und diesen um den Schlauch vom BB befestigt so das die Rute aufrecht in der Hülse steckt. Ist einfach und die Herstellung ging super schnell.


----------



## Ace (18. Februar 2003)

@Garfield
Ich habe mir einen ganz einfachen und total funktionellen Rutenhalter gebaut.
einfach ein Kunststoffrohr passend zum Rutengriff suchen und mit zwei Kabelbindern o.ä. an einem Gurt befestigen der bei aufgeblasenem Belly richtig stramm sitzt.
Dann kannst du die Rute in das Rohr stecken(oh mann hoffentlich liest die BFF das nicht :q )
hier ein Bild





als BB Rute verwende ich eine Shimano Diaflash Spinn in 240cm Länge und bin begeistert.
WG 15-40g


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. Februar 2003)

Jau BB-Rutenhalter ist echt wichtig und nützlich!!  :m 
Ist wie ´ne dritte Hand, sieh selbst:


----------



## Garfield0815 (18. Februar 2003)

Nochmals Danke euch dreien für die schnellen Antworten.
Die Idee mit den Rohren werde ich in jedem Fall aufgreifen.
THX Garf #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (18. Februar 2003)

Hallo Garf!
Zu den Rutenhaltern wurde ja schon alles gesagt. Ich benutze auch so ein Rohrrutenhalter. Besonders nützlich beim
Ein- und Aussteigen.
Als Rute solltest Du eine leichte Spinnrute wählen, Wurfgewicht 40 max. 60 Gramm. Längen zwischen 2,1 und 2,4m,
mit einem kurzen Rutengriff max. Unterarmlänge.
Schnurstärke monofil bis 0,25mm oder 0,12 multifil auf einer mittleren Stationärrolle oder eine kleine Multi.
Wenn es Dir möglich ist schau doch mal bei einem unserer Treffen vorbei.


----------



## Garfield0815 (18. Februar 2003)

@Udo
Wenn es mal passt, komme ich bestimmt zu einem Treffen.
Vielleicht treffe ich ja auch mal den einen oder anderen auf Fehmarn.
Bin vom 10.04. für 4 Tage und vom 16.08 für 2 Wochen wieder da.
Und dann 100% mit BB.
Gruß Garf #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Februar 2003)

> Dann kannst du die Rute in das Rohr stecken



ja...ja...ja...

gelesen  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. Februar 2003)

Muß irgendwie auf ne Taste gekommen sein!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. Februar 2003)

Habe mir verschiede Rutenhalter fürs BB gebaut. Meist benutze ich die einfache Rohrversion, habe sie allerdings  etwas verfeinert. Mich störte bei Ace und Mikefish Version immer, das der Rutengriff im Wasser liegt!   #d Anstatt der kurzen Rohre von Mikefish und Ace benutze ich ein etwa 80 cm Rohr. Am Ende des rohrs habe ich eine ca 5cm*1 cm Auskehrbung vorgenommen.  In deiser Auskehrbung passt genau mein Rollengriff rein. Die Rute kann dann nicht mehr im Rohr rumwackeln(besonders beim Natürkoderfischen wichtig) und liegt nicht mehr im Wasser! Für meine Version brauchst Du 2 Schrauben + 4 Unterlegscheiben und 4 Muttern und dazu Kofferband und ein biegsames dickes gummi(bei mir Teil einer Flosse). Im Anhang ist ein Bild vom unteren Teil des Rutenhalters. Die Auskehrbung kannst Dir ja denken! Bild habe ich verkleinert auf 320*240 wegen des Downloades!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Februar 2003)

okay....dann präsentiere ich meine Version auch noch   
Zutaten : V2A Rohr, V2A-Platte (Abfall aus der Firma) :q 
ein altes Mousepad von Ikea...und zwei Spanngurte !!
so siehts aus 
vielleicht nicht für jeden etwas, aber auf jeden Fall &quot;unkaputtbar&quot;.....

und Ace.... da stecke ich meine Rute gerne rein  :m  

ach ja..... zusammenschweissen sollte man Rohr und Platte schon.... sonst hält es nicht  :m


----------



## jimduggen80 (19. Februar 2003)

@All
Also das mit dem Rutenhalter „war“ auch für mich noch ein Prob, aber Dank der Frage von Garf und Eurer Beiträge hat sich das Prob erledigt. So kann ich mir dann auch einen Dosen- oder Flaschenhalter für die „Durstphase in See“ bauen.
Danke!
 #g 


@Ddiggler
Wenn das so weitergeht, sehe ich Dich noch mit ner Gummipuppe in See stechen :q  :q  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Februar 2003)

Klaro!!!
Die Bierbuddel muss ja mit an Board! #2  #6  -- :q  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Februar 2003)

@ BBangler

Chrischan, bei mir hängt doch kein Rutengriff im Wasser oder hab ich nen Knick in der Pupille??  ;+  Kann ja mal sein das ne Welle rankommt. Aber trocken bleibt doch bei Dir auch nix oder ?

Wie ist das denn bei Deinem Rutenhalter wenn der Wind auf der Rute liegt?? Biegt sich nicht das Gummirohr zur Seite ??
Das Gummiteil sieht doch sehr flexibel aus, sonst könntest Du doch nicht so einfach mit 2 Schräubchen das Rohr zusammenschrauben.   

Egal.... im Grunde haben wir alle die selbe Version, nen Rohr wo die Rute reingesteckt wird! (BFF bitte überlesen :q )


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. Februar 2003)

@Mikefish
Mein Rohr kippt noch nicht zur Seite. Steht Kerzengerade!Hab ja noch nicht dein Alter erreicht!!! #t Vielleicht kippt dann mein Rohr auch! :q 

Bei Wind macht nur die Sehne bißchen Musik. Bin dann sozusagen die lebende Heulboje! Das Gummi ist ca 1 cm dick und aus der Ferse einer Taucherflosse geschnitten. Die Schlitze habe ich gerade so groß geschnitten, das das Kofferband durchpasst. Da rutscht nix mehr bei aufgeblasenden BB! Die Schrauben sollte ich irgendwann mal gegen Nirostaschrauben auswechseln!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. Februar 2003)

Hier noch meine Deluxe Variante. Ist im Winkel verstellbar! 

Die Halterung ist hier von Berkley und man bekommt sie im Angelladen und Bootladen. Kostenpunkt ca. 20 €


----------



## jimduggen80 (19. Februar 2003)

@ Mike
Ich bin da eher für das Bier nach dem Angeln  :q sonst weiß ich nachher nicht welchen der beiden Strände ich anlaufen soll!
 #g


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Februar 2003)

@ Jim

#6 #6 



@ BBangler

Man Chrischan, das sieht ja richtig Profimäßig aus!!! #6 
Leider müsste ich mir, bei meinen 1,75m, die Arme verrenken, damit ich meine Rute ablegen könnte.  :m  #h 

Bring mit das Ding(aus einer anderen Welt)zum 01.03.   
Achja ich vergaß.... Du bist ja der Mann der immer nur Sonntags kann(mit seinem Rohr).  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Bellyman (19. Februar 2003)

Hallo BBA, der Deluxe-Halte ist ja super, aber warum hast da noch das Rohr angebracht, der Halter funzt doch auch so, oder?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. Februar 2003)

Im BB kommt ansonsten der Griff nicht weit genug runter. Ist halt das BB dazwischen! Im normalen Boot ist es kein Problem, aber im BB. Rute steht fester und höher im Rutenhalter! Hatte andere Variante probiert und da waren selbst die kürzesten Griffe noch zu lang. Mit dem Rohr geht es besser! Und der Schlitz fixiert die Rute!

@ Mikefish
werde am 1.3 später kommen. Schätze das ich erst gegen 15:00 auftauchen werde. Postet mal kurzfristig welchen Strand ihr anfährt!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Februar 2003)

@ BBangler

...ach Chrischan, da kann ich nicht mehr posten, dann bin ich schon vor Ort. #d 

Wir treffen uns bei McDoof und dann entscheidet die &quot;Mehrheit&quot; wo wir uns niederlassen...naja das Wetter und der Wind entscheiden schon reichlich mit.  :m   #h


----------



## Garfield0815 (19. Februar 2003)

Hallo an alle BBA´s
Nachdem ihr mich mit solch tollen Anregungen überhäuft habt :q ,möchte ich euch das Resultat nicht vorenthalten.
Gebaut:Heute
Bauzeit: ca.2 Stunden; Länge 58cm
Rutenhalter




Am BB:




Nochmals DAnke für die Anregungen
Gruß Garf #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (19. Februar 2003)

Schönes Ding #6


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Februar 2003)

Klasse Teil !#6 

Kleine Frage: Warum ist das Rohr so lang ins Wasser rein ?
Also unterhalb der Hälfte des Schlauches ?? Denn bis annähernd Hälfte Schlauch bist Du im Wasser !  :m


----------



## Ace (19. Februar 2003)

@Garfield
sieht stark aus...aber wie Mike schon sagt ich würde auch unten einfach etwas absägen.
stört wohl auch etwas wenn du zwischen großen Steinen fährts oder in ganz flachem Wasser.

sonst super#6


----------



## Garfield0815 (19. Februar 2003)

@Mike und Ace
Also ehrlich gesagt, weil das Rohr so lang war.
Ist ein altes Transportrohr (natürlich Eigenbau :q )von ner Feederrute.
Hab mir über die Länge nach unten gar keine Gedanken gemacht,wollte das Teil erst mal fertigstellen.
Aber ne Säge hab ich auch noch irgendwo rumliegen :q .
THX für den Tipp.
Gruß Garf #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. Februar 2003)

absägen wie die anderen würde ich das Teil auch oder besser wäre die Schrauben weiter unten anzusetzen und dadurch das Rohr weiter aus dem Wasser rauszuragen. 

Mal ne Frage. Was ist das für ein Gummi? Aus was für ein Teil. Hat ja gleich die Biegung!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Februar 2003)

Sieht gut aus die Konstruktion! 
Aber noch besser gefällt mir der Silberpfeil!    Bist du mit dem Boot genau so schnell wie es aussieht Garf?  :q


----------



## Garfield0815 (19. Februar 2003)

@Bellyboatangler 
Habe mir das Teil gerade nochmal angesehen,
Absägen ist echt zu schade.
werde mir andere Winkel biegen und das Rohr insgesammt höher setzen.
Zum Material:
Der Grundhalter besteht aus einem halbierten Filtergehäuse von einem Elektromotor, ist aus Kunststoff und ca.3mm dick.
Gruß Garf #h 
@Meeresangler Schwerin
Silberpfeil ist gut.
Eigentlich ist das boot olivgrün, der Silberglanz kommt vom Blitz :g &quot;Leider&quot;:c


----------



## jimduggen80 (20. Februar 2003)

@Garf
Eh Kumpel das hast Du ja super hinbekommen! :m  :m  :m Ich habe ja noch ein wenig Zeit, bis zum ersten Einsatz des BB in diesem Jahr.
Jetzt noch der Dosenhalter, dann kannst Du als Frittenboat loslegen. :q Sieht wirklich gut aus!#r


----------



## Garfield0815 (20. Februar 2003)

FEDDICH !!!
Hab den Rutenhalter noch mal umgebaut.
OHNE absägen :q .
Das Rohrende steht jetzt ca.4cm höher als die Unterkante des Schlauches.
Nu stört da nix mehr :q 
OSTSEE ich kommeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Na ja, die paar Tage gehen auch noch um......
Gruß Garf #h


----------



## Bellyman (20. Februar 2003)

Schönes Teil Garf, kann man damit auch Mörsergranaten verschiessen............??? :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Februar 2003)

@ Garf

olivgrün und kein goldpfeil? versuche  es mal ohne blitz aufzunehmen!!! vielleicht wird es dann besser! den anderen teil des Filters nehme ich gerne!!!!


----------



## Garfield0815 (21. Februar 2003)

@bellyman
Damit kannste alles verschießen :q  :q 
@Bellyboatangler
Du wirst es nicht glauben,aber es ist wirklich war,
Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich vom Silberpfeil trennen. :c 
Habe mir ein schönes blaues Ron Thompson V-Boat gegönnt.
Mein super Mörsergranaten-Rutenhalter passt naturlement auch da ran :q  :q 
Gruß Garf #h 

Wäre vieleicht was für MichaelB, der Silberpfeil :g 

Über die Filter kann man reden!!!!!
Aber diese zweite Hälfte ist schon für Jimduggen80 reserviert!!!
@Jim
Nu fahren wir im Partnerlook... :q 
Ist das selbe Boat wie deins :m


----------



## jimduggen80 (21. Februar 2003)

@Garf
He Kumpel, dann muß ich sehen, das ich das Mörserabschußteil noch bekomme! #w 
Wenn es mit einer Wohnung auf Fehmarn klappt, bekommst Du öfter mal Bilder von &quot;unserem BB&quot; im Einsatz zugesendet!
Und Vatertag kommst Du denn nach Fehmarn mit Deinen Dreien, da braucht Ihr ja keine UK für!
Hoffentlich klappert das! *megafreu*
 #g


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2003)

Vatertag is notiert @jim.
Mal sehen ob`s klappt
Gruß Garf


----------



## MichaelB (27. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Garf: S I L B E R P F E I L ???
Hast Du nähere Infos für mich?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2003)

Klar hab ich die  @ MichaelB
Du hast doch den Thread eröffnet  
Ich verkaufe mein &quot;altes&quot; (UNGEBRAUCHTES; KEIN WASSERKONTAKT)
Belly Boat.
Guck mal die Fotos auf Seite 2 oder 3, wo ich meinen selbstgebauten Rutenhalter vorstelle
Du wolltest doch evtl. eins Anschaffen (BB) :q 
Habe mir das neue nur gekauft, weil es schon immer mein Traum war , ein RT V-Boat zu haben. (war eine Gelegenheit).
Also wie gesagt &quot;der Silberpfeil steht zum verkauf&quot;   
neupreis z.Zt. 169 €.
Preis VB.( dachte so an 115 €)
Gruß Garf #h 


Und hier ist es: Mein neues BB :q  :q  :m *freu*


----------



## MichaelB (27. Februar 2003)

Moin,

@Garfield: ich hab´s Bild jetzt gesehn, sagt mir als totales Greenhorn natürlich absolut gar nix. Also neugierig bin ich schon und Ace hat mir für das Treffen in Meschendorf auch angeboten, mal zu testen. Bevor ich nicht mal mit so´nem Teilchen losgepaddelt bin, werde ich natürlich auch nicht über Kauf nachdenken. Vielleicht stelle ich ja fest, daß es nix für mich ist - vielleicht will ich auch nie wieder aussteigen   schau mer mal.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2003)

@Michael
Kein Problem
Ist ja nur ein Vorschlag...
Gruß Garf #h


----------



## südlicht (1. März 2003)

Hallo Ihr Mitsüchtigen!

Habe da mal ne Frage: Ich habe vorgestern mein Belly nach einem halben Jahr mal wieder aufgepumpt und an einen Deckenhaken auf den Dachboden gehängt. Als ich eben nachgeschaut habe, war die Luft zu ca. 30-40% draussen. #d  
Ist das normal? Habe nicht wirklich Lust auf tiefergelegte Paddelerlebnisse im April. Falls es sich um einen Defekt handel sollte, weiss hier jemand, wo es Ersatzschläuche für RT-BB´s gibt?

Tight lines, Eric!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. März 2003)

Schlauch rausnehmen, gut aufpumpen und erstmal in die Badewanne voll Wasser halten, damit man sieht wo was und wieviel entweicht.
Falls es nur ein kleines Loch sein sollte kann man das prima flicken (großflächig).
Ist es das Ventil.... na denn kauf Dir mal nen neuen Schlauch.  :m  #h


----------

